# Bilt Hamber Auto QD - Waterless Wash?



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone tried the BH QD as a waterless wash, it seems they were voted best wash in one of the car magazine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278996


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes,it's very good.I used it diluted 1-1,sprayed, left to dwell for a moment,then gently wiped with a damp microfibre,and followed up with a dry one to buff.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grrrrrrrr... I should do more research before waving my PayPal. I only recently
bought their wheel cleaner - didn't know there was a waterless wash available.

Seems like I may not be the only one...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just do yourself a favour and buy the whole range Steve.

I keep looking for things to use it on just because it's awesome.


----------

